
From Unix sysadmin to brutal separatist suppressor to president of Sri Lanka - zdw
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/18/ex_unix_sysadmin_elected_president_sri_lanka/
======
jacknews
"Gotabaya Rajapaksa, younger brother of former president Mahindra"

humble sysadm, lol

------
grezql
"tamil tiger terrorists" the article says. I dont believe I am a terrorist at
all :(

for everyone who wants to learn about the chilling end of the first civil war:

channel4 documentary [https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtIXCzway-dZzi7Hf-
jzAwMGPVQg?e=XYipjW](https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtIXCzway-dZzi7Hf-
jzAwMGPVQg?e=XYipjW)

~~~
praveenperera
The group that invented suicide bombings aren’t terrorists?

Please don’t try to spread misinformation.

~~~
grezql
I suspect this can turn out to a heated politics discussion so this is my
final post about this:

we never threw people off buildings. we never stoned people to death. we never
drowned people in cages or beheaded.

We fought with uniforms, we tried to follow the geneva convention as much as
we could being a seperatist group. we had the support of the people, in fact,
we were the people. Much like the kurds in Syria/Iraq.

obviously there were collateral damage and there were some nasty incidences.
Even the US with the technical capability and all the surveillence technology
cannot avoid collateral damage, bombing of red cross hospital or abuses of Abu
Ghiraib.

The fight for independence is not over for us.

~~~
pubudutr
Keyword here being _we_. Why can't people live in harmony and instead _fight_
for a separatist nation inside a tiny little island?

~~~
brutt
Why we cannot have two drivers in one truck, who will drive in harmony? Truck
is tiny, so it should be easy, right?

As we know, we can have two or more drivers in truck, but only if 1) driving
wheel is still single, 2) drivers are swapping each other at regular
intervals, 3) they all share the goal, a final destination.

------
bru
After "ReiserFS kills your wife", here comes "administering Solaris kills
Tamils".

~~~
yellowapple
It's every BOFH's dream come true.

------
peterwwillis
What a tone-deaf article. "Isn't it funny that this murderous national leader
once ran Unix? ha ha"

------
anoncake
$CITIZEN is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported to the
secret police.

------
omarhaneef
(I know the civil war was terrible, and there was a lot of pain and suffering.
I do not want to make light of what happened in any way.)

My first question was: I wonder if, when people don't listen to him fast
enough, he tags on "sudo" before a command.

"I want a report on the economy asap."

"Well, that might take some time. We have to do a field study..."

"Sudo I want a report on the economy"

"Okay, we are on it."

~~~
anticodon
Incidentally, Sudo is an actual name on Sri Lanka. I have a friend who was
teaching me surfing in Unawatuna, and his name is Sudo.

~~~
skrebbel
If he has any sense of humor at all (which I doubt) he'll hire a personal
assistant called Sudo.

------
m23khan
ah, so there is a good career ladder for us IT folks :-)

------
beat
Am I the only old fart around here who immediately thought of the old BOFH
(Bastard Operator From Hell) series?

~~~
baud147258
I don't think the BOFH is the kind of person to jump in the spotlight like
this. He prefer to let others to take the lead and the blame. Or even make
them take the blame to anything that had gone wrong. Or blackmail them (and
publish everything once they've caved). Or make them disappear from the
company's systems. Or submit an expense form for a roll of carpet, a shovel
and some quicklime. Or lock them in the lift during a bank holiday.

Incidentally, the BOFH episodes are published on the register.

